# Aqua cultured rock



## youtubefind

I found some great aquacultured rock here

http://www.tampabaysaltwater.com/index.html

good for environmentally friendly people, my 10 gallon tank's rock is from here and it came in great quality, it has a nice coraline algae growth and best of all, it is shipped fully submerged in water.


----------



## usmc121581

youtubefind said:


> I found some great aquacultured rock here
> 
> http://www.tampabaysaltwater.com/index.html
> 
> good for environmentally friendly people, my 10 gallon tank's rock is from here and it came in great quality, it has a nice coraline algae growth and best of all, it is shipped fully submerged in water.


Fully submerged in water is just a waste in shipping money. Also moved it to the reviews section.


----------

